
The Secret Power of ‘Read It Later’ Apps - mnmlsm
https://praxis.fortelabs.co/the-secret-power-of-read-it-later-apps-6c75cc37ef42
======
quickpost
> What has become exceedingly scarce (and therefore, valuable) is the
> physical, emotional, attentional, and mental capability to sit quietly and
> direct focused attention for sustained periods of time.

Reminds me a lot of the book Deep Focus by Cal Newport which covers this topic
in depth. Great book that forced me to take another look at many bad habits
and renewed my sense of focus.

~~~
bluusteel
I kept expecting the author to recommend this book, but then he never did...

------
frabbit
Zotero fills this need for me very well. A two-stage reading cycle of
harvesting/tagging/saving followed by a later slow reading.
[https://www.zotero.org/](https://www.zotero.org/)

------
pouta
Interesting post, thanks for sharing.

I always wondered if something like a /dev/null where you dump content you
want to read/learn and let that app resurface that content when the time is
right.

